# Assistance need for a problem with a broken bolt



## tlcmd (Dec 11, 2015)

Howdy all y'all,
This is my first post and I would appreciate some advice and assistance. I have a problem which I suspect is not uncommon. I have a 4-6-4 Lionel Hudson Locomotive #773 from the year 1950 which I purchased new. Recently, the bolt/screw holding one of the driving rods broke off in a center unflanged drive wheel. 

MY QUESTION: HOW DO I FIX IT? 

The ideal solution would be to find a screw extractor, but from my searches, there are none this small. SInce this must be a common problem, I would appreciate a solution. 

Thanks,
tlcmd


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Something like that would certainly require very small tools to do the work. For a bolt that has the head snapped off, the objective is to get a bite on it to turn it. If there is any part of the remaining bolt above the surface of the wheel, you might try a small screw driver and a small hammer. Set the screw driver tip against the part that is above the wheel surface and tap the screw driver with the hammer so the bolt is turning counter clockwise.
If the bolt is snapped off below the surface of the wheel, you make have to just drill it out then re-line the bolt hole with something like J P Weld. You will have to thread the JP Weld after it sets up then buy another bolt to hold the side arm and wheel together. You can't torque it down to what it was before.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Which First, The Good News Or The Bad News???*

The bad news is easy to take. Forget about removing the broken the remaining bolt. The good news is even better. Contact your favorite parts vendor and order yourself a new blind driver and bolt. Replace the defective piece carefully so to avoid having to re-quarter the drivers.


----------



## tlcmd (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I was afraid that was going to be the response, but I asked since I had hoped that this problem had occurred often enough that someone had found a "magic" solution.

tlcmd


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

There is someone who posted on this, I just can't remember what it was. It was tj or the man. Imy probably remembering wrong but something to do with epoxy? I'll look in the am.


----------



## tlcmd (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks, sjm9911. Let me know what yu find. I realize this is a very busy time for all of us, and I am in no hurry. I appreciate your taking time to reply to my post.
Thanks again,
tlcmd


----------

